# Vape King - New arrivals 23/03/2016



## Gizmo (23/3/16)

Vapers






Griffin RTA Clone LIMITED STOCK - ONLY R340.00






Magma Reborn





UD BALROG REPLACEMENT COILS





*JOYETECH EGO AIO STARTER KIT - ONLY R370*
*



*


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/16)

Pics not loading


----------



## BumbleBee (23/3/16)

Ego AIO!!! And that price!!!



I love you @Gizmo


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Ego AIO!!! And that price!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love you @Gizmo



@Silver needs to get one !


----------



## Gizmo (24/3/16)

Griffin clone sold out already. 20 gone in one day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

